# Thrill Hill 27,5"



## kurt1 (31. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
was haltet ihr vom neuen Thrill Hill? Hat jemand es schon probegefahren?
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen von den Gewichtsangaben von Rose?

VG
Kurt


----------



## kurt1 (5. November 2013)

so jetzt habe ich erfahren, dass das Thrill Hill nicht vor Dez geliefert wird und somit eigentlich keiner ein Thrill Hill haben kann. Hat aber schon jemand vorort bei Rose sich das Thrill Hill anschauen können und es mal testen können?

VG
Kurt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BrandNewbie (17. November 2013)

kurt1 schrieb:


> so jetzt habe ich erfahren, dass das Thrill Hill nicht vor Dez geliefert wird und somit eigentlich keiner ein Thrill Hill haben kann. Hat aber schon jemand vorort bei Rose sich das Thrill Hill anschauen können und es mal testen können?
> 
> VG
> Kurt



Ich war letzten Mittwoch da... lediglich das Count Solo in 27,5 hatten sie zum vor Ort. Laut Auskunft eines Verkäufers sollen die neuen Modelle Ende November zur Probefahrt bereitstehen *ich warte schon sehnsüchtig, wobei ich geneigt bin, dass Thrill Hill einfach zu ordern. Mich würde nur interessieren, welchen Durchmesser die Sattelstütze hat, damit entscheiden kann, ob ich eine neue versenkbare Sattelstütze benötige...


----------



## kurt1 (18. November 2013)

Leider wohne ich zu weit weg vom RoseLaden um mal kurz probefahren.
Ich denke die haben eine 31,6 Sattelstütze, den die Stützen die es zur Auswahl gibt, gibt es nur in 31,6. Ich habe schon eine Versenkbare in der Größe zu Hause und werde eine normale bestellen. Die Rahmen Größe ist mir noch nicht ganz klar M oder S. Ich bin 173 und habe 81 SL
Ich tendiere zum kleineren, das ist wendiger und den Sattel kann man weiter versenken im schwierigen Gelände. Ich denke mit den größeren Laufräder ist das S auch stabile genug für schnelle Fahrten.
Welche Rahmengröße wirst Du nehmen?

VG
Kurt


----------



## BrandNewbie (18. November 2013)

kurt1 schrieb:


> Welche Rahmengröße wirst Du nehmen?
> 
> VG
> Kurt



Ich werde mit 181cm das Bike wohl in 18'' nehmen. Fahre aktuell ein Radon 29er in 20 '' und das ist mir definitiv nicht wendig genug für's Gelände...

VG

Lars


----------



## kurt1 (12. Dezember 2013)

Hi,

hat sich schon jemand das Thrill Hill zugelegt oder getestet.
Angeblicherweise soll es ab Dez lieferbar sein?

VG

Kurt


----------



## gstyleds (12. Januar 2015)

Ich grabe den Thread mal wieder aus: Fährt inzwischen jemand ein Thrill Hill in 27.5 und hat Lust, hier seine Erfahrungen zu posten? Ich bin eher zufällig darauf gestoßen, als ich in der Nähe von Bocholt war und spontan bei Rose vorbeigeschaut habe. Das 2015er Thrill Hill in grün/carbon sieht schnieke aus, aber die 2014er haben ja dieselbe Geo.

Ich suche einen Nachfolger für mein Rocky Mountain Element, habe aber keinen Zeitdruck. Bisher hatte ich Giant Anthem, Scott Scale, Cannondale Scalpel oder das 2012er Element als Umbau im Auge, aber überzeigt hat mich das bisher alles nicht.  

Vorgaben: 650B, 100 - 120mm Federweg vorne und hinten, leicht und bezahlbar. »Bezahlbar« und »leicht« widersprechen sich ja meistens, daher kaufe ich sonst gern auch mal im Gebrauchtmarkt - dafür ist 650B aber noch zu jung und die meisten Bikes haben zuviel FW. 

Freue mich auf eure Berichte!


----------



## kurt1 (21. Januar 2015)

Hi,

ich habe bereits letztes jahr mir das Thrill hill2 gekauft. Super bike. Mit den 27 Zoll Räder und meiner neuen versenkbaren  satellstuetze ueberholt mich keiner mehr bergab in meiner Gruppe. Trotz langem Radstand ist es doch sehr wendig in den trails. Die Federung hinten lässt sich mit dem fox ctd gut straf fuer bergauf einstellen.
Ich würde mir das bike wieder kaufen.
VG
Kurt


----------



## DanielSuetel (27. Januar 2015)

Hallo,

mein Thrill Hill 2015 kommt in hoffentlich ca 2 Wochen.
Ich bin doch der Versuchung erlegen 650b zu probieren.
Premiere wird auch der 11x1 Antrieb sein.

Ich werde berichten sobald ich ein paar km gemacht habe.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## gstyleds (27. Januar 2015)

@Kurt: klingt gut, danke für den Bericht. Was hattest du denn vorher für ein Bike? 

@Daniel: Glückwunsch, da bist du schon einen Schritt weiter als ich . Heißt das, du hast die Top-Version geordert? Ich hatte bei Rose vor Ort das Thrill Hill 2 im Auge und fand den Twin-Remote-Hebel bei dem DT Swiss Fahrwerk sehr gelungen.


----------



## DanielSuetel (28. Januar 2015)

Hallo,
ja es wird das Thrill Hill 3 und soll ein 2013er Merida Ninety Nine Team ersetzen.
Wird nicht einfach für das Thrill Hill aber eines von beiden muss nach einem Vergleichstest weichen.
Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurt1 (1. Februar 2015)

gstyleds schrieb:


> @Kurt: klingt gut, danke für den Bericht. Was hattest du denn vorher .


Hi Daniel
Ich habe das HT von red Bull AL700 und das Jeckyll von Cannondale von 2000. 
Bei dem Thriller Hill kam es mir auf folgendes an:
_27 Zoll läuft um einiges besser als 26 Zoll (ich war sehr über den unterschied ueberrascht)
_Das niedrige Gewicht
_Der steife Carbon Rahmen
Ich fahre gerne lange Touren und Alpenmehrtagestouren. Da kommt es mir aufs Gewicht an. Zu langer Federweg schluckt mir zu viel Energie bei anstiegen.
Ich habe beim Thriller Hill die 1501 dt Laufräder und die avid Trail bremse genommen. Beides war eine gute Entscheidung.
VG
Kurt


----------



## DanielSuetel (14. Februar 2015)

So , es ist da. 

Rahmenverarbeitung ist ganz gut, Steuerrohr Alueinsatz oben etwas grob eingesetzt.

Montagequalität war nicht ganz so gut, Schaltung sehr schlecht eingestellt, Matchmaker für Formula nur mitgeliefert aber nicht montiert und Maxle nicht richtig eingestellt.

Typisch Mavic QRM+ musste ich das Lagerspiel am VR auch neu einstellen, mal sehen wie lange die Crossmax SL halten.


----------



## gstyleds (25. Februar 2015)

Hey Daniel, 

cooles Bike – und nette Cantons ;-) Live-Fotos sind doch immer noch mal was anderes, als die Katalog- oder Webseiten-Bilder.
Hast Du inzwischen schon ein paar Fahreindrücke sammeln können?


----------



## DanielSuetel (8. März 2015)

Hallo,

so ein paar Kilometer sind gefahren.
Sitzposition ist deutlich aufrechter als auf meinem alten XC 26" , das war mir aber vorher klar da der Stackwert 20mm über dem 26" lag.
Ich gehe davon aus das ich da nachhelfen werde, mit negativen Vorbau und 10mm Spacer weniger. 

Die XX1 ist vom Schaltgefühl ein Gedicht, bin ja sowieso SRAM Fan somit ist da meine Erwartung erfüllt worden.

Die RR LiteSkin habe ich auf Tubeless umgerüstet was relativ viel Milch erforderte (120ml pro Reifen) vielleicht bin ich da aber auch aus der Übung.
Nichts desto trotz es sind Schwalbe Reifen und ich weiß nicht genau was es ist aber BlackChili ist vom Gefühl her irgendwie besser, beim Rollen als auch beim Grip. 
Die Schwalbe werden runtergefahren und dann gegen Conti X-King getauscht.

Das RockShox Fahrwerk ist genau so einstellbar wie ich es mag, max 25% Sag , schön straff , da braucht es eigentlich keinen Lockout und trotzdem ist die Traktion sehr gut. 

Die Formula R1 war leider etwas schwerer schleiffrei zu bekommen, Bremsleistung ist eingebremst okay für meine Begriffe, meine alte Sram XX mit 180mm Scheibe gefiel mir aber besser was Bremsleistung anbelangt.

Insgesamt ist das Fahrverhalten eher in Richtung spurtreu, laufruhig. Nicht ganz so spritzig wie mit dem 26".

Das sind die ersten Eindrücke, mal schauen wie sich das jetzt entwickelt.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## gstyleds (31. März 2015)

Yipiih, habe am Wochenende auch ein Thrill Hill geordert. Da meine Wunsch-Kombi sich teilweise unterinander ausschloss, bin ich auf das Thrill Hill 1 als Basis gegangen und werde ein paar edlere Anbauteile sukzessive nachrüsten. Habe jedoch auch direkt die SID gewählt und separat auch einen Satz Crossmax SL bestellt (den gabs im Konfigurator leider nur in Kombination mit der XX1). Somit sind Rahmen/Gabel und Laufräder schon mal top 

Da ich mir wegen der Größe unsicher war, bin ich zwecks Probefahrt nochmal nach Bocholt gefahren und habe mich dann für das kleinere entschieden, also Rahmengröße M bei 1.80 Körpergröße und 86er Schrittlänge. Nach Empfehlung von Rose hätte L ebenso gepasst, ich mag´s aber etwas agiler.



DanielSuetel schrieb:


> Sitzposition ist deutlich aufrechter / der Stackwert 20mm über dem 26" lag.
> Die XX1 ist vom Schaltgefühl ein Gedicht
> RR LiteSkin / BlackChilli



Sieht bei mir genauso aus: Reach bleibt gleich, Stack wird 20mm höher sein als beim 26er. Da ich aber immer schon einen steilen Vorbau und einen Lenker mit Rize gefahren bin, kommt mir das entgegen.
Ich liebäugle eher mit der XTR – warte aber noch, bis im Gebrauchtmarkt erste Angebote auftauchen. Will aber ohnehin bei 2x10 oder 2x11 bleiben – bei 1x11 fehlen mir ein paar Gänge.

Dito. Ich bin von Schwalbe über Michelin zu Conti gekommen und fahre nun seit zwei Jahren zu jeder Gelegenheit den RaceKing
Jetzt heißt´s warten ... leider bis Anfang Juni. Aber Vorfreude ist ja bekanntlich die schönste Freude


----------



## MTBmarkoT (3. Juli 2015)

gibt es schon ein paar Eindrücke? Ich versuche mich gerade zwischen Epic WORLD CUP und Thrill Hill 2 zu entscheiden?
Meine Kombi wäre komplett X0, XTR BREMSE, REVERB, ROCK SHOX Fahrwerk und die DT SWISS 1501


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gstyleds (9. Juli 2015)

Hi, mein Eindruck ist bisher ausschließlich positiv. Ich bin auf meiner Hausrunde etwa ein km/h schneller im Schnitt, als noch mit dem 26er Element. Das hat sich mehrfach bestätigt, obwohl ich es zunächst garnicht glauben wollte (kann zum Teil auch an einer etwas besseren Form liegen, denke aber eher nicht, da die seit Jahren ziemlich konstant ist).
Die Geo ist schön sportlich, ideal für schnelle Runden. Hier und da sind mir die 100mm an der Front etwas zu knapp, aber das kann auch noch an der Abstimmung liegen. Ich hatte als Nachrüst-Option die SID gewählt und finde sie im Vergleich zur 100mm Reba an meinem alten Element deutlich straffer. 

27,5 macht Laune. Ich war zuvor ein 29er Probe gefahren, das war mir zu wenig agil. Streng genommen sind 27,5 ja nur 27, da war ich mir zunächst unsicher, ob der Unterschied zu 26 Zoll überhaupt spürbar ist. Aber doch, man merkt es und wenn man einmal Speed hat, kann man den irgendwie besser halten. 
Falls Du wie ich zwischen zwei Rahmengrößen liegst, nimm den kleineren. Ich war dafür extra in Bottrop zur Testfahrt und habe es nicht bereut. Fahre jetzt M bei 180 Länge und 86er Schritt.
Der größte Unterschied zu meinem alten Scandium-Bock aus 2006 ist das Plus an Steifigkeit. Da hat Rose trotz sehr niedrigem (Rahmen-)Gewicht einen super Kompromiss gefunden und seit die einen neuen Chefentwickler haben, sehen die Räder endlich auch vernünftig aus.

Ich bereue den Kauf nicht und für das gesparte Geld im Vergleich zu einem neuen Rocky Mountain kaufe ich mir noch ein paar schöne Parts.


----------



## DanielSuetel (27. Juli 2015)

Moin,

mein Fazit nach ca 1500km fällt leider gemischt aus .

Die hintere Formula R1 Racing bekomme ich aufgrund eines sehr schwerfälligen Nehmerkolben (außen) nicht schleiffrei.

Auch der Mavic Crossmax SL macht Probleme , Speichen klimpern bei starker Belastung (niedrige Trittfrequenz, Antritte) .

Aus diesem Grund geht das Bike zur Reklamation zu ROSE . 

Ich kann nur allen davon abraten die Formula R1 Racing und oder den Crossmax SL zu nehmen. 
Ich glaube XTR BR 9000 und DT Swiss XR1501 wäre hier die bessere Wahl gegeben. 

Ich habe noch eine SRAM XX Bremse liegen , diese wird zum Einsatz kommen sofern die Formula auch nach ROSE Check noch Ärger machen sollte.

Trotz der leichten Enttäuschung über die obigen Komponenten fahre ich das Rad wirklich sehr gerne . 
Das Fahrwerk ist Klasse ( SID RLT , Monarch RL ) , sehr komfortabel und trotzdem sehr vortriebsstark.

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTBmarkoT (27. Juli 2015)

Na dann habe ich wohl alles richtig bestellt!
Das warten ist echt ätzend!!!!


----------



## MTBmarkoT (5. August 2015)

Noch bis Ende August. Wenigstens konnte ich ein Exemplar beim 24h Rennen in Duisburg begutachten.... i am in Love


----------



## MTBmarkoT (24. August 2015)

und nun doch bis Mitte September warten.... Lieferverzug bei Anbauteilen


----------



## gstyleds (24. August 2015)

... das ist ja blöd, da hatte ich mehr Glück. Mir wurden damals zunächst zwei Monate genannt, es war dann aber nach knapp sechs Wochen fertig. Tröste Dich damit, dass sich das warten auf jeden Fall lohnt und wir in den letzten Jahren bis in den späten Herbst oft noch cooles Bike-Wetter hatten!


----------



## MTBmarkoT (29. September 2015)

Seit einer Woche ist es da und es ist einfach nur ein Traum. Bild folgt!!!


----------



## MTBmarkoT (6. Oktober 2015)

Mein Thrill Hill 
zur Zeit aber am Vorderrad ein Mountainking 2.2 (2.4 wäre besser) und am Hinterrad ein X-King (2.4) beide in Protection.
11,4 Kg in Gr. M
Nach der ersten Harztour kann ich sagen das es all meine Wünsche erfüllt.
Eine andere Übersetzung werde ich aber wahrscheinlich noch wählen. 38/24 ist zu langsam da geht mehr. Hier spürte ich den unterschied zu meinem 29´er deutlich.


----------



## DanielSuetel (8. Oktober 2015)

Hallo,

38 12 ist dir auf einem 650b zu langsam ?

Na alle Achtung , 42 12 auf dem 26" das habe ich fast nie genutzt auf flacher Strecke.

Die Ausstattung ist klasse, sorgenfrei und für alle Eventualitäten (Reverb)

Gruß Daniel


----------



## MTBmarkoT (8. Oktober 2015)

Nicht nur die 38-12 vorallem das kleine Blatt kann durchaus dicker sein.
Teste demnächst 26-39 und 28-42.
Die Ausstattung ist bewusst eher Langstrecken tauglich, da ich gerne Etappenrennen fahre bzw Traillastige Touren. Bike klettert hervorragend und Zirkel sich hervorragend bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## DanielSuetel (8. Oktober 2015)

Okay, das wäre mir viel zu dick. 

Was hast du denn für eine durchschnittliche Trittfrequenz ?


----------



## MTBmarkoT (8. Oktober 2015)

Die liegt bei 80+


----------



## DanielSuetel (8. Oktober 2015)

okay das passt dann, ich liege deutlich höher mit der Trittfrequenz.
Somit brauche ich nicht die Mörderzähnezahl


----------



## MTBmarkoT (9. Dezember 2015)

Wir waren mal ein wenig im Urlaub......
FINALE LIGURE und THRILL HILL 

http://biker-in-love.blogspot.de/2015/12/es-war-nicht-nur-ein-urlaub.html


----------



## MTBmarkoT (17. März 2016)

Leute wie läuft es den mit eurem Radl?
Ich bin bisher wirklich sehr zufrieden nur die absenkbare Sattelstütze von Rock Shox habe ich demontiert. Die Klemmung hielt nicht einen Sattel vernünftig fest.

2000km nix klappert oder knarzt.
8h Stunden Rennen erfolgreich abgeschlossen.

Die Rennsaison kann beginnen!!


----------



## kurt1 (17. März 2016)

Habe mein Rad jetzt ca 2 Jahre. Bin auch sehr zufrieden.
Der Fox Dämpfer für hinten könnte im climb Zustand besser zu machen. Der Hinterbau wippt mir zu arg. Erst wenn ich die Dämpfung voll zu drehe ist Schluss mit dem wippen. Aber im descent Mode ist es mir dann zu straff. Somit muss ich immer die Dämpfung zusätzlich 3-4 Clicks verdrehen. Das nervt. Wie sind eure Erfahrungen?
Cu Kurt


----------



## MTBmarkoT (17. März 2016)

Rock Shox Fahrwerk läuft


----------



## MTBmarkoT (16. April 2016)

mal wieder ein Rennbericht mit Bildern

http://biker-in-love.blogspot.de/2016/04/unser-erstes-mal.html?m=1


----------



## MTBmarkoT (23. Mai 2016)

mal sehen wie sich das Thrill Hill in den Beskiden schlägt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurt1 (12. September 2016)

ich habe gerade gesehen, dass das Thrill Hill 2017 nicht mehr angeboten wird. Ein anderes Race Fully gibt es bei Rose auch nicht mehr.
Ist das eine aussterbende Species und man verdient kein Geld damit?
Ich bin eigentlich sehr zufrieden mit dem Bike.
Wie geht es euch?


----------



## DanielSuetel (12. September 2016)

Hi, wo hast Du das gesehen ?


----------



## kurt1 (12. September 2016)

DanielSuetel schrieb:


> Hi, wo hast Du das gesehen ?


auf der Homepage bei Rose.
Auch in den News von der Eurobike wird nur über andere Rose Bikes Neuigkeiten berichtet


----------



## underdog (13. September 2016)

kurt1 schrieb:


> auf der Homepage bei Rose.
> Auch in den News von der Eurobike wird nur über andere Rose Bikes Neuigkeiten berichtet



Da wird sicherlich an einem neuen Projekt gearbeitet. Werden sie halt auch erst vorstellen wenn es fertig ist.
Ich denke schon das der XC Bereich mit dem Tour und AM Bereich am umsatzstärksten ist. Die breite Maße fährt das halt auch.


----------



## MTBmarkoT (13. September 2016)

Die breite Masse fährt Ebike bzw. Tourenrad.


----------



## kurt1 (13. September 2016)

underdog schrieb:


> Da wird sicherlich an einem neuen Projekt gearbeitet. Werden sie halt auch erst vorstellen wenn es fertig ist.
> Ich denke schon das der XC Bereich mit dem Tour und AM Bereich am umsatzstärksten ist. Die breite Maße fährt das halt auch.


Nur bei Rose hat man das nicht erkannt. Die haben in carbon  zwei HT und kein fully. Dem Dr z fehlt das gewisse etwas.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurt1 (8. April 2018)

Ich war letztens in München im Store. Die haben gesagt dass demnächst wieder ein Racefully rauskommen soll. 29 Zoll, Thrill Hill nachfoNach


----------



## MTBmarkoT (8. April 2018)

Ich habe meins auf 29er umgebaut. Einzig die Reifenbreite hinten sollte 2.1 nicht überschreiten. Fährt sich sehr gut so extrem viel schneller. Bin in 2017 das 24h in Finale LIGURE damit gefahren


----------



## kurt1 (8. April 2018)

Ich habe mir auch eine 29 Gabel mit Laufrad eingebaut.
Fahre bisher mit 27 Hinterrad.
Ich bin von der Fahreigenschaft wirklich begeistert.
 Werde aber auch Mal ein 29 Hinterrad einbauen.


----------

